# The destruction of the Narcissist.



## Philglossop1 (Nov 14, 2015)

I'll paraphrase the story.

Mutual friend of XH and I had a heart condition/attack last week. I FB'd messaged XH to inform him.

When I heard nothing back- I told XH's brother who I work with. I asked him to pass on message.

Today, the brothers line manager who is the same level as myself came to me saying the brother felt bullied by asking himto ask my XH (his brother).

I cut off all contact with XH around 6 months ago after he called me a See you next Tuesday (ahem). Blocked, deleted the full works. But I thought this was so serious that this event moved above hence my message. Jese, how many 42 yr olds have heart attacks for gawd sake?

But the XH has narcissism with BDP (Histrionics) and is far more superior. So it's been used as a tool against me via his brother.

I've told my boss who said nothing to worry about, but if at any point you have issues be it in work or even socially, let me know and I can deal with it.

The only good thing is that it shatters totally the prospect that in years to come, that there is going to be no recovery from this with XH. It will have to be daggers drawn across a public space if we meet and absolute no contact from myself. 

OK- I rose above the parapet, and in a way yes it should be a 4x2 moment. But in 2 and half years not once has my divorce been an issue at work, not once. Is this normal for narcissistic to continue to control and devalue even after 2 and half years? Even when a mutual friend is dangerously ill?

Advice peeps!!!!


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

I agree your XH as a narcissist, but I don't get your former BIL's reaction.

Asking the brother to share information about the health crisis of a friend is somehow being a bully? WTF? I suppose your narcissistic ex has spread all the nasty lies about what a bad dude you are, but even so, his reaction is completely out of left field.

Drama much.

I'm sorry about your friend and I hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I don't know. Why did you message your XH? You don't think he has access to the same info that you have? You didn't get a response from him, so you go to his brother? To me you were looking to get some kind of response out of your XH. You shouldn't have bothered messaging him the first place. You owe him nothing anymore. Let sleeping dogs lie.


----------

